# Distributor removal from A 2010 John Deere



## Gabe1946 (5 mo ago)

I can't can't get the the distributor loose can't, It should just pull out, it doesn't budge


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
2.4L gas engine I take it?


----------



## Gabe1946 (5 mo ago)

4 cylinder gas I don't know if a 2.4


----------

